# Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)



## fun4real (15. August 2009)

Hallo ich möchte hier mal ein Diskussionsthread eröffen.

was haltet ihr von frolic wie steht es um seine inhaltsstoffe.


zitate einiger boarder zu frolic:


ZanderKalle
     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Ralle 24* 

 
_Was mir noch so ein ganz klein wenig fehlt, sind die Angaben der Quellen, aus denen Du Dein Wissen beziehst.
Ich würde gerne mehr darüber erfahren, ob und wie Karpfen Krebs von Boilies bekommen. Sei doch bitte so nett und setz mal einen Link.

_
Um das festzustellen brauche ich keine Quellen ich habe das mal irgendwo gelesen und kann mir das mit einen gesunden Menschenverstand auch selbst erklären..... Menschen bekommen auch Krebs von zusatzstoffen warum der Karpfen dann nicht!?

Das zum Thema Eiweiß

Arteigene Proteine sind die, die der Körper selbst herstellen kann. Artgerechte Eiweiße sind Proteine, die der Körper über die Nahrung zugeführt bekommt und die er gut verwerten also verstoffwechseln kann. Artfremde Proteine (tierisches Eiweiß) schließlich werden auch über die Nahrung zugeführt, führen aber nicht selten zu allergischen Reaktionen. Denaturiertes Eiweiß sind Proteine, die z.B. durch Erhitzen zerstört wurden und dabei meist völlig ihre Funktion eingebüßt haben.
Quelle:

http://www.vd-profiseller.de/pageID_2375948.html

Und das zum Thema konservierungsstoffe:

http://www.neuropool.com/berichte/ge...ngsstoffe.html

http://www.ciao.de/Konservierungssto...__Test_1215089

Viel Spaß beim lesen!!!




Jens0883
                               Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *d* 

 
_ Es ging mir hier nur darum den Leuten, es begreiflich zu machen,das ihr Frollic auch nicht besser fängt als meinetwegen Boilies. Jeder Köder hat seine Vor und Nachteile und für mich hat Frolic mehr Nachteile(meine Meinung) _

Also:  
Zuerst 80% Rohasche. Dann soll über die Hälfte nur Mist in Frolic sein. Du kennst aber nicht die Inhaltsstoffe...#6
Du wechselst alle 2h deinen Köder, wenn du mit Frolic fischt.
Wenn man sie trocknen lässt kann man Frolic ohne Bedenken 6h oder mehr draussen lassen...








Ronny Kohlmann

*AW: Teppich aus Frolic?*                                                                                                  Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *ZanderKalle* 

 
_
Du hast recht ich habe ein sehr gutes allgemeinwissen besonders wenn es um Naturwissenschaften geht, es soll leute geben die sowas studieren und dazu ist meine freundin Ernährungswissenschaftlerin was will man mehr???,Um das festzustellen brauche ich keine Quellen ich habe das mal irgendwo gelesen und kann mir das mit einen gesunden Menschenverstand auch selbst erklären..... Menschen bekommen auch Krebs von zusatzstoffen warum der Karpfen dann nicht!?_

Fehlende Wissenschaftliche Belege zerredest du einfach.

Und bei diesem Link sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare, der ist wissenschaftlich etwa so ernst zu nehmen wie Spongebob. 
http://www.vd-profiseller.de/pageID_2375948.html

Zitat der Seite:
"Vom energetischen Gesichtspunkt ist pflanzliche Nahrung der tierischen vorzuziehen, da die Lichtenergie der Sonne mit all ihren Frequenzen und Informationen in den Pflanzen als Biophotonen gespeichert wird und so dem Menschen beim Verzehr direkt als Lebensenergie zur Verfügung steht. " |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wenn man sich das Zitat mal auf der Zunge zergehen lässt ist es ebenfalls völlig sinnentleert.

     Zitat:
                                                 Das zum Thema Eiweiß

Arteigene Proteine sind die, die der Körper selbst herstellen kann. Artgerechte Eiweiße sind Proteine, die der Körper über die Nahrung zugeführt bekommt und die er gut verwerten also verstoffwechseln kann. Artfremde Proteine (tierisches Eiweiß) schließlich werden auch über die Nahrung zugeführt, führen aber nicht selten zu allergischen Reaktionen. Denaturiertes Eiweiß sind Proteine, die z.B. durch Erhitzen zerstört wurden und dabei meist völlig ihre Funktion eingebüßt haben.
Quelle:

http://www.vd-profiseller.de/pageID_2375948.html 
Hier werden artfremde Proteine als gefährliche Allergene dargestellt und mit tierischen Proteinen gleichgesetzt, obwohl Pflanzliche Proteine genau so artfremd sind und meist sogar schlechter verwertet werden können. 
Auch wird durch Hitze Protein keineswegs zerstört, sondern in vielen Fällen sogar leichter verdaulich gemacht. Es kommt ganz auf die Dosierung an, natürlich ist Protein (ganz gleich welches) unverwertbar wenn es verkokelt ist. Es ist aber einfach nicht richtig, dass Rohkost immer besser ist.


     Zitat:
                                                 Und das zum Thema konservierungsstoffe:

http://www.neuropool.com/berichte/ge...ngsstoffe.html

http://www.ciao.de/Konservierungssto...__Test_1215089

Viel Spaß beim lesen!!!                                 
ernstgemeinte Frage: Hast du die links überhaupt gelesen? 

Ich frage das weil die Verfasser der Artikel sich im Gegensatz zu dir die Mühe gemacht haben nicht alle ZUsatzstoffe über einen Kamm zu scheren und zu gänzlich anderen Aussagen komen als du.






soweit so gut ....


wie siehts mit eurer meinung aus ?!?!






mfg funny:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Ich habe aus den Zitaten mal alles rausgelöscht, was mit persönlichen Anfeindungen zu tun hat. Ebenso das meiste davon, ob man mit Frolic besser fängt.
Soll ja eine Diskussion um die " Qualität " von Frolic werden und das soll nicht von vornherein durch alte Querelen belastet sein.


----------



## fun4real (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

super danke aber die grundidee ist ok oder?
gruss
funny


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Was ich von Frolic halte ist schnell gesagt:
Es ist *kein* hochwertiges Hundetrockenfutter und ich würde es keinem Hund, außer als Belohnung geben.
Als Teichwirt bzw. Besitzer einer Karpfenzuchtanlage würde ich Frolic definitiv auch nicht zum Mästen meiner "Wasserschweine" nutzen.
Ich bin aber keine Hunde- und kein Karpfenzüchter, sondern Angler und als solcher nutze ich Frolic, als erfolgreichen Köder zum Karpfenfischen.
Ob es Karpfen auf lange Sicht bekommen würde Frolic zu fressen, ist mir gelinde gesagt sche**egal, weil die meisten Karpfen von mir sowieso keine zweite Chance bekommen Frolic zu fressen.
Stattdessen gibts bei mir Karpfen- Wellness- Kurzurlaub in meiner Spezialdampfsauna, aromatisiert  mit Buchen- und Erlenrauch und nem Quäntchen Wacholder.:l|jump:
Scheint den Viechern zu bekommen, denn danach sehen sie immer so goldig aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Mal weg von Frolic, denkt an beliebte Köder wie Dosenmais, Brot, Brotteige, Semmelbrösel, Zwiebackmehl, etc...

Was da alles drin ist bzw. je nach Hersteller drin sein kann, ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht allles "bekömmlich"...

Und leider ist es bei uns immer noch so, dass Tierfutter (egal welcher Marke) wesentlich strenger kontrolliert wird als Lebensmittel für Menschen......


----------



## Aldaron (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Da stimme ich Thomas zu. Ich benutze für Kurzansitze oder über den Tag meines ansitzes gerne Frolic. Habe dda gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Aber diese Diskussionen am Wasser immer, sind doch einwenig nervig. 

Aber ich denke schädlicher wie Boilies etc sind die kleinen roten Ringe nicht.


----------



## Andal (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Überlegt euch bitte mal, von welchen Massen wir hier sprechen.

1. Der Masse an Frolic mit hantiert wird. So ganz billig ist es ja, verglichen mit Boilies, nun auch wieder nicht und recht viel mehr als einen normalen Beutel wird kein Angler verfischen.

2. Die Masse an Fischen und Destruenten, die sich an diesem Futter/Köder delektieren. Es ist ja nun wirklich nicht nur ein Karpfen, der den ganzen Sack verputzt.

3. Der Masse an Anglern, die tatsächlich regelmäßig und intensiv mit Frolic fischen. Gefischt wird dieses Produkt ja hauptsächlich bei kurzen Ansitzen (die Gründe sind bekannt) und weil es instant wirkt. Will heißen, jeder Karpfen frisst es, ohne dass ausgedehnte Kampagnen der Anfütterung nötig sind.

Setzt man diese drei Aspekte zusammen, dann sind wir allerhöchstens bei einer homöopatischen Dosis, die auf jeden einzelnen Karpfen wirkt. Wobei immer noch strittig ist, ob Frolic in diesem Sinne überhaupt ein Wirkstoff ist.

Gerade bei der mittlerweile ja schon epochalen Debatte um Fische, Eiweiße von warmblütigen Tieren und deren wechselseitiger Wirkung wird mir zu viel mit Halb-, oder gar Nullwissen herumgeworfen und argumentiert. Irgend ein Vereinsvostand hat aus purem Unverstand, Fischneid, allgemeiner Hysterie um BSE und Kreutzfeld-Jakob heraus das Frolic verrufen und verboten. Seither wird eine zahlreiche Gemeinde nimmer müde, diese sinnentleerten Argumente nachzuplappern.

Und wenn man schon die ach so fürchterlich schädlichen Inhaltsstoffe von Frolic per fragwürdigen Links anprangern möchte, dann sollte man vielleicht dran denken, dass Fische keine warmblütigen Säugetiere sind. Brehms Tierleben und andere Druckerzeugnisse helfen da gerne weiter, wenn es denn beabsichtigt ist, Einsicht zu gewinnen.


----------



## allrounder11 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Ich kann mich da Andal nur anschliessen. Wobei ich noch hinzufügen möchte das die große Masse doch in der Regel Boilie fischt! Bzw. die etwas ältere Generation hauptsächlich mit mais oder Kartoffel arbeitet.Ich kenne an meinem Gewässer abgesehen von mir lediglich 1 Angler der ebenso Frolic "dazufüttert" .Und für 20 Karpfenangler ist das nicht viel.Auch an anderen gewässern die ich kenne ist die Bilanz ziemlich die selbe.

Und ich will nicht wissen was wir manchmal für eine sch**** verkauft bekommen,gerade bei den billigen Boilies oder bei qualitativ minderwertigen Aromen,dips oder sonstigem.


----------



## Rotaugen Max (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Man muss da eigentlich grundsätzlich unterscheiden zwischen der Qualität als Hundefutter und als Angelköder.

Als Hundefutter ist es scheinbar eher ungeeignet, wie auch schon einige Hundehalter erzählt haben. Außerdem hat Frolic ja auch nicht wirklich besten Noten bekommen, bei diesem Hundefuttertest. (Link im Thread "Frolicteppich" o.ä.)

Wie es als Köder abschneidet, kann ich nicht genau sagen und möchte deshalb dazu auch nichts sagen. 

Zu den Inhaltsstoffen habe ich das hier gefunden:

*usammensetzung* 



 									Pflanzliche Nebenerzeugnisse
 									Fleisch und tierische Nebenerzeugnisse (u.a. vom Rind: mind. 4%)
 									Getreide (mind. 4%)
 									Öle und Fette
 									Gemüse (Karotten mind. 4%)
 									Mineralstoffe
 									Milch und Molkereierzeugnisse
 									Zucker
 									Fischnebenerzeugnisse
 *Inhaltsstoffe* 

							 							 								Rohprotein  17% 								Rohfett  14.5% 								Rohasche  7% 								Rohfaser  3% 								Feuchtigkeit  20% 							
 							 								 									Rohprotein17,0% 									Rohfett14,5% 									Rohasche7,0% 									Rohfaser3,0% 									Feuchtigkeit20,0%


----------



## MrTom (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*



> *  Pflanzliche Nebenerzeugnisse
> * Fleisch und tierische Nebenerzeugnisse (u.a. vom Rind: mind. 4%)
> * Getreide (mind. 4%)
> * Öle und Fette
> ...


Hi
Irgendwie vermisse ich bei der Aufstellung das Konservierungsmittel|kopfkrat, bei 20% Restfeuchte wirds nicht ohne gehen.

mfg Thomas


----------



## taupo_tiger (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Hallo,

ich bin kein Experte, ich habe jetzt nur 30 Minuten im Internet über Frolic gelesen (und Trockenfutter für Hunde im allgemeinen) und komme zu dem laienhaften Schluß, daß Frolic für Karpfen "gesünder" sein müßte als für Karnivoren.

ad "Konservierungsstoffe":

_Was freilich beigemischt wird, sind hochgiftige, im Human-_
_bereich bei Lebensmitteln verbotene Antioxydantien und_
_Konservierungsmittel (z.B. BHA und BHT). Zwar heißt es_
_immer häufiger, "ohne Zusatzstoffe", doch es bedeutet_
_lediglich, dass der Hersteller sie nicht selbst hinzufügte,_
_sondern in den Vorprodukten bezogen haben darf. Dann_
_braucht er sie nämlich nicht zu deklarieren. Selbst wenn er_
_solche Stoffe eigenhändig beimischt, kann er schreiben "ohne Konservierungsmittel" und fügt Antioxydantien bei, denn das dt. Lebensmittelrecht unterscheidet zwischen diesen beiden Stoffgruppen und das nutzen die Hersteller von Tiernahrung zur raffinierten - legalen - Verbrauchertäuschung aus._ 

QUELLE und Copyright: 

http://arche-noah-tierhilfe.de/40966/73101.html


schönen Gruß

Martin


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*



taupo_tiger schrieb:


> ....Zwar heißt es
> immer häufiger, "ohne Zusatzstoffe", doch es bedeutet
> lediglich, dass der Hersteller sie nicht selbst hinzufügte,
> sondern in den Vorprodukten bezogen haben darf. Dann
> ...



Hier geht es zwar um Tiernahrung und deshalb steht da auch so geschrieben, dennoch möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen, um kritisch zu bemerken, dass das bei Lebensmitteln, wie auch allen anderen deklarationpflichtigen Dingen(Impfstoffen, Medikamenten...) für den Menschen nicht wirklich anders gehandhabt wird.#c


----------



## Rotaugen Max (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*



MrTom schrieb:


> Hi
> Irgendwie vermisse ich bei der Aufstellung das Konservierungsmittel|kopfkrat, bei 20% Restfeuchte wirds nicht ohne gehen.
> 
> mfg Thomas



Steht original so auf der Frolic-Homepage:

http://www.frolic.de/produkte/hauptmahlzeiten/Frolic-Complete-Balanced-mit-Rind-800g

Wird wahrscheinlich so sein, wie es der junge Mann ein Beitrag über mir erzählt hat. Sind wahrscheinlich schon Konservierungsstoffe in den Ausgangsprodukten.


----------



## JimiG (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Ich angele auch mit Frolic und mehr als ein Beutel brauche ich dabei in einem Jahr nicht. Bei den andereren Vereinsmitgliedern siehts genauso aus. Macht insgesamt also eine Wochenration für einen großen Karpfen aus. Somit ist das kein Problem. Einige von unseren Vereinsmitgliedern haben Frolic auch schon in Boilieform gebracht und das dann Frobi genannt. War übrigens ein Top-Köder und fängiger als normale Boilies:vik:.


----------



## Lupus (15. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Mal ganz ehrlich beurteilen kann das wohl keiner von uns!!!! Denn es fehlen die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse die wir dazu bräuchten!
Mal anders herum ausgedrückt:
Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse wenn man diese jedoch ständig damit füttern würde wären die armen Mäuse bald Fett und würdn ziemlich bald sterben!!!
Wie bei allen Dingen ist es auch hier eine Frage der Dosis!
Und ob Frlik wirklich Krebs verursacht kann niemand bis dato mit Sicherheit sagen!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Einen Vorteil hat Frolic ja... hier stehen zumindest die Inhaltsstoffe drauf bzw. man kann sie nachlesen auf der Hersteller-Hp.

Bei vielen Boilies und fertigen Partikelmischungen kann man das nicht. 

Ich fische Boilies (fertige und selbst gerollte) und Frolic und habe eigentlich keinen Unerschied in den Fangerfolgen gemerkt. Mal läuft eben der Boilie, mal das Frolic.
Allerdings füttere ich immer einen Mix aus Partikel, Frolic und Boilie

Außerdem denke ich nicht es die günstigen Boilies oder das Frolic-ähnliche Hundefutter vom Discounter schlechte Qualität ist... hinter diesen Waren stehen doch meist die bekannten Marken, nur unter einem anderen Namen.


----------



## carpcatcher91 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

wenn frolic ach so schädlich für karpfen wäre(verdauungsstörungen, etc.), würden sie es dann noch nach längeren Futterkampagnen fressen??? Nein! deshalb glaube ich nicht , dass frolic in irgendeiner weise schädlich ist! ich persönlich füttere gerne( je nach weißfischbestand) einen frolic boilie mix! Und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, würde sich frolic nicht innerhalb von 3-4 st. auflösen, würde ich auch auf einigen sessions frolic anstatt meiner selfmades zum einsatz bringen!

p.s. mit frolicboilies hab ich in der vergangenheit nicht so gute erfahrungen gemacht, wie mit den normalen frolicringen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*



carpcatcher91 schrieb:


> ...wenn frolic ach so schädlich für karpfen wäre(verdauungsstörungen, etc.), würden sie es dann noch nach längeren Futterkampagnen fressen??? Nein! ...



Doch das würden sie und sie tun es auch, weil es schmeckt und der Karpfen, wie der Mensch häufig auch, die schädliche Wirkung nicht unmittelbar bemerkt.
Wenn heute jemand 80kg wiegt und mittags etwas ungesundes ißt, was viel zu viele Kalorien hat, dann liegt er tagsdrauf sicher nicht mit 120kg und nem Krebsgeschwür im Bett.#c
Ähnlich wenn man raucht. Man hat ja nicht morgen schon Lungenkrebs im Endstadium, wenn man heute seine erste Zigarette geraucht hat.|kopfkrat
Was ich damit sagen will:
Solange ein Karpfen nicht unmittelbar bei oder nach dem Fressen Beschwerden bekommt, wird er den Zusammenhang zwischen Futter und dessen Unverträglichkeit, nicht in der Lage sein herzustellen, dazu fehlt ihm der Grips, obgleich die Viecher auch lernfähig sind.
So ein Karpfen kann dank seines sensiblen Geschmacksinnes Futter nach seinem Nährwert/Energiedichte unterscheiden, kann eiweißreich oder weniger eiweißreich auseinander halten und wählt danach aus was er zuerst frisst.:g

Die Frage ist doch eher, in welchen Dosen und über welchen Zeitraum, ist Frolic für einen Karpfenbestand schädlich.
Und ich denke solange die Tiere ihren Nahrungsbedarf nicht zu 50% und mehr mit Frolic decken, wird da wahrscheinlich auch rein gar nichts passieren.
Da mir das auch sehr unwahrscheinlich erscheint, in Anbedacht eines üblichen Gesamtfutterangebotes eines Anglergewässers(Insekten, Früchte, Backwaren, Muscheln, Schnecken, Pellets, Boilies, Mais....), halte ich das Füttern von Frolic für unbedenklich, weil es zu wenig Anteil am gesamten Nahrungsangebot ausmacht.


----------



## carpcatcher91 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Seh ich aber anders....ich meine da man immer noch nach langen futterkampagenen sehr gute erfolge erziehlt, kann frolic eig nicht schädlicher sein als billig murmeln! diese bringen nach längeren Futterkampagnen einfach keinen erfolg mehr...bei nem einmaligen ansitz schon...aber auf dauer eben nicht! warum wohl? ich seh das so: die karpfen merken doch, dass sie beschwereden bekommen, wenn sie diese murmeln fressen oder so ähnlich...anders sin die misserfolge mit billig murmeln über längeren Zeitraum meiner Meinung nach nicht zu erklären! und deshalb glaube ich nicht, das frolic wirklich schädlich ist! zu dem krebsthema...hunde sind doch auch tiere...müssten die dann auf dauer nicht auch krebs bekommen? Und wenn dies so wäre, wäre Frolic dann nicht verboten???

mfg manu


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*



> wenn frolic ach so schädlich für karpfen wäre(verdauungsstörungen, etc.), würden sie es dann noch nach längeren Futterkampagnen fressen??? Nein!


Dann wären Karpfen intelligenter als Menschen (man denke an das ganze "gesunde" fetttriefende Fastfood, das massenweise weggehauen wird..).

;-)))))))


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*



carpcatcher91 schrieb:


> Seh ich aber anders....ich meine da man immer noch nach langen futterkampagenen sehr gute erfolge erziehlt, kann frolic eig nicht schädlicher sein als billig murmeln! diese bringen nach längeren Futterkampagnen einfach keinen erfolg mehr...bei nem einmaligen ansitz schon...aber auf dauer eben nicht! warum wohl? ich seh das so: die karpfen merken doch, dass sie beschwereden bekommen, wenn sie diese murmeln fressen oder so ähnlich...anders sin die misserfolge mit billig murmeln über längeren Zeitraum meiner Meinung nach nicht zu erklären! und deshalb glaube ich nicht, das frolic wirklich schädlich ist! zu dem krebsthema...hunde sind doch auch tiere...müssten die dann auf dauer nicht auch krebs bekommen? Und wenn dies so wäre, wäre Frolic dann nicht verboten???
> 
> mfg manu



Deine Beobachtung basiert auf einer anderen Grundlage.
Alle Lebewesen auch Menschen und Karpfen haben gemeinsam, dass sie darauf getrimmt sind ökonomisch zu handeln, das heißt möglichst wenig Kalorien zu verbrauchen, um neue Kalorien zu bekommen. Anders wären wir schon verhungert.
Sprich Menschen, wie Karpfen sind von Natur aus zunächst einmal eines => faule Schweine.
Bei den Billigmurmeln kann es vorkommen, dass es schon während des Fressens zu Beschwerden beim Karpfen kommt oder er einfach nur merkt, dass ihr Nährwert nicht der Beste ist(Sättigungsgefühl), auch wenn der Geschmack zunächst vielversprechend war(der Lebensmittelchemie sei Dank)
Der Karpfen nimmt nach Möglichkeit den Köder der den höchsten Nährwert hat und möglichst groß ist, weil wenig Aufwand, viel Nährwert gegenüber steht.
Leichte Verdaulichkeit ist für den Karpfen auch ein Kriterium, aber ebenfalls nur aus Gründen der Energieeffiziens und nicht etwa weil er Bauchschmerzen fürchtet, denn verdauen bringt nicht nur Energie, es kostet auch viel Energie.
Das erklärt das Phänomen mit den Billigmurmeln und den teuren Murmeln, sowie der Langzeitfähigkeit der einen, im Gegensatz zu den billigen.
Mehr steckt da zunächst nicht dahinter.#d


----------



## Doc Plato (20. August 2009)

*AW: Pro&Contra in sachen Frolic (Inhaltsstoffe gefährlich?)*

Ich schweif mal ein bischen ab.... (wie meistens #c )

Nahrhaftes Futter?!
Habe nen kleinen Hund der das hier bekommt: http://www.royal-canin.de/fileadmin/product_pdfs/Produktblatt_Giant_Puppy_34.pdf

Mein Fiffi bekommt kein Frolic, auch nicht als Leckerchen!

Im direkten Vergleich mit Frolic, was die Inhaltsstoffe betrifft, sieht es da schon ganz anders aus! Der Kilopreis verglichen mit hochwertigen Boilies, ist ..ähnlich.... |rolleyes Ob Karpfen dann auch bellen können?;+


----------

